# Help Shatter the Silence



## Krippy

Shatter the Silence! There is no money involved just pledge to see this movie on its opening weekend! Share it with your friends when you are finished. This is an important matter near and dear to my heart and of the utmost importance...We all know how important education and advocation is. Please take the time time to read this and inform yourselves if nothing else. Thank you!

Return to Zero film that has been made to break the silence about pregnancy, infant and child loss. In brief, the movie is about "a successful couple who loses their child on the day he's supposed to be born, they must overcome their grief to save their relationship and start a family together."

This movie is going to be awesome starring "MINNIE DRIVER, PAUL ADELSTEIN, ALFRED MOLINA, CONNIE NIELSEN, KATHY BAKER, ANDREA ANDERS, SARAH JONES" and was directed by Sean Hanish and produced by Sean Hanish & Paul Jaconi-Biery.

The movie has already been made. What we need to do now is prove to Hollywood that there is an audience for this great movie to get it released to theatres. (There is no release date for the film yet).

What I need you to do is PLEASE fill out this pledge sheet saying that you will go to see the movie when it comes to theatre. My name goes in the local leader slot, Kristin Esmail. We are trying to get a world wide release so it doesn't matter what city you are living in now.

Here is the form, the pledge sheet:

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1HqU43R7iij8WJt1bavZkmjhmPdci56qakUUKt2VfvWg/viewform

If you want to see a sneak peek check this out: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Gq7OL-0fs4&feature=youtu.be. Return to Zero has a facebook set up and their web site is https://www.returntozerothemovie.com/.

This is the first film of its kind. every day thousands of babies, mothers, fathers, siblings, grandparents and other relatives and friends are touched by infertility, chemical pregnancy, miscarriage, stillbirth, neonataldeath, infant loss, child loss etc. this is not just a story ABOUT stillbirth, it is written and directed by a BLF (baby loss father) in memoriam of his child and all of our children gone too soon.

You know someone that this tragedy has affected and probably others though you may not be fully aware how many you know personally. 1 in 4 pregnancies ends in loss...1 in 4 women experience pregnancy loss...Many hide it for many different reasons, but the biggest being the misunderstanding and underestimation of our pain by those around us and even closest to us. Please help us heal, please help us write our childrens names in stone, please help us share our stories, PLEASE help us break the deafening silence that is our childrens absence.


----------



## Andypanda6570

Ok I redid it and put you as a local leader// :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Krippy

Thank you Andrea! Feel free to share it anywhere you like!


----------

